# Hauntcon Registration?



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

Anyone can attend HAuNTcon. You don't have to be in the industry. I believe registration will start later in the Fall.


----------



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

I stand corrected. Apparently you can register for HAuNTcon now...

http://hauntcon.com/


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

I think that is for reserving a hotel room. I don't think it's for the convention itself.


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Aug 15, 2008)

i reserved our room a couple of weeks ago, but i may have to change it from a king to 2 doubles... we may have a posse attending with us!


----------



## Leonard Pickel (May 16, 2010)

Hey Susan, are you sure you registered under the HAuNTcon groupe at the Crowwne Plaza in Louisville? I don't see you in the room registration list ??

Pricing for HAuNTcon 2011 will be the same as 2010 for admission/tradeeshow/education ($95 at the door, discounts for early reg., but it will take us some time to get the tour pricing finalized. So give us until October. 

We ARE about to announce the Friday night tours, so stay tuned for that! 

Friend us on your facebook page for updates at 
http://www.facebook.com/HAuNTcon?ref=search


----------



## Leonard Pickel (May 16, 2010)

PS. HAuNTcon is open to Haunters of all levels! Everyone is welcome and will come away with new ideas and new life long friends!


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Aug 15, 2008)

Leonard Pickel said:


> Hey Susan, are you sure you registered under the HAuNTcon groupe at the Crowwne Plaza in Louisville? I don't see you in the room registration list ??
> 
> Pricing for HAuNTcon 2011 will be the same as 2010 for admission/tradeeshow/education ($95 at the door, discounts for early reg., but it will take us some time to get the tour pricing finalized. So give us until October.
> 
> ...


i still have to call and change it to the group rate.... gonna do that now.

*edited to add* i just called, but i have to call back on Monday and speak to 'in house registration' to change my rate.


----------



## Leonard Pickel (May 16, 2010)

The convention rate is $129 a night! It should save you some money. The hotel has a free shuttle from the airport if you are flying in ;-)


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Aug 15, 2008)

i got it all straightened out, we're good to go!


----------

